# Taming With Shirt?



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yesterday I tried the method of taming by letting them get use to your scent through your t-shirt in thier cage, and today I watched my tegu try bite and scratch at the shirt as if it were food. Is this normal or does he think my scent means food?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends, do you Tegus see you when you feed them? If so maybe. When I feed mine I turn off all lights or put it in the cage before they are awake.


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well he is in a feeding tank (10 gallon) but he still see's me looking at him while he eats.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 25, 2011)

What about tong feeding? Would they associate you or the tongs, I know my beardie associates food with my tongs.


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well aparrantly he just didnt like that shirt because I switched out the shirts and as you can see he likes this one much better. He ended up almost falling asleep in the shirt it was so cute.


----------



## Ebrech (Jul 27, 2011)

awww hes so cute... hehe


----------



## frost (Jul 28, 2011)

haha cute, i need to start with taming with my extreme soon.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 28, 2011)

You are supposed to wear the shirt for at least several hours while you are being active. If not the shirt will mainly smell like whatever soap you use...


----------

